# Which Stocks are on your Watchlist...



## still_in_school (17 August 2004)

Hi Guys,

just curious to know, which stocks are currently on your watchlist...

personally the following... are some stocks, ive been keep a close eye on.... if they do break the hold backs... looking in towards the short/medium position holding...

*GAN* (is forming a triple top, but watching this stock to see if there is break through, the current resistance)

*HIL* Is also nearing a triple top, though there has been sound consolidation, below this resistance line, for the last few weeks.... could be either very bullish or bearish

*SPT* Has formed a triple bottom, but awaiting to see, if there is some, bullish movement to follow...

*QAN* Has also formed a triple bottom, but also awaiting to see if there is a bullish movement to follow

Cheers,
sis


----------



## jkool (17 August 2004)

MND, TOL, WPL, GUD, AXA  

They are all in nice longterm uptrend. 

I would like to know however how do you pick the stock for your portfolio? Do you just pick a company out of the blue or do you filter/search for some specifics?


----------



## still_in_school (18 August 2004)

Hi Jkool,

usually i just take a list of all the stocks that ANZ &amp; BT are happy to margin lend against... (theres about 300 or so...) just type in the abbreivations for about 20 - 50 or so over the weekend.... (this is all done on etrade)

so what happens is, a whole bunch of abbreviations are typed one after the other, with one single space... drop down the interactive charts and click go...

for the next few minutes or so... my computer has a heart attack as about 20 - 50 or so charts start popping up...., quickly after that its, just a matter of looking at each chart for a few split seconds, to see if there is any stocks that have a significant breakout, or formation occuring (usually just the basics, uptrends, double/triple bottoms/tops) and then just adding only a selected few, that seem to have a promising view of some profitable movements...

sounds like alot of work, but many of the stocks, that get traded, are just the regulars... that have been traded in the past... many of the stocks viewed, are culled (or the popup window is closed ), and then its really just a few stocks that are kept on the watchlist...

other times, it could be from a tip sheet, and the stock is just added to the watchlist...

but honestly its about a good half an hour of just quickly looking at stocks that have some significant uptrends or breakouts happening...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (18 August 2004)

Just dump these stocks half an hour ago, taken profit:
HVN, LNN, HLY, COA, BLD and MAP

Only 2 days to go, so take some risk and pick up these stock:
NAB, NCP, CBA, TOL, TLS


----------



## still_in_school (18 August 2004)

Hi JetDollars,

just dumped HVN the other day too... but now looking back, that could have been premature, based on the bollinger bands, its gettting close to the oversold position, and we could see a reversal appearing...

for some reason with TLS, have a gut feeling, in the next coming weeks the stock will fall to about 4.72... (but based on a gut feeling, and with some technical analysis, do feel pretty strong about it.)

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (18 August 2004)

SIS,

I will only hold TLS for 2 days and sell it for profit or loss.


----------



## Jett_Star (28 August 2004)

XEN:  xenolith gold ltd


----------



## GreatPig (28 August 2004)

I have quite a few I'm watching, some for longer trends and some for short. A few of them are:

- TEM, which seems to be forming a double bottom or possibly a head and shoulders bottom.

- SLT, which I got out of not long ago and am now waiting to see what it does at the 48 cent resistance level.

- RIC, which has just jumped above the $1.40 resistance level but on fairly low volume.

- PLF, which looks like it might be trying to bottom out.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## still_in_school (20 September 2004)

still_in_school said:
			
		

> Hi JetDollars,
> 
> just dumped HVN the other day too... but now looking back, that could have been premature, based on the bollinger bands, its gettting close to the oversold position, and we could see a reversal appearing...
> 
> ...




lol... dont know where that gut analysis came from.... but TLS did end up closing on 4.71...

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (20 September 2004)

SIS,

I haven't been watching the stock for the last 2-3 weeks, too busy.

Just got ADSL with optusnet. It's fast.


----------



## RichKid (23 September 2004)

still_in_school said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> just curious to know, which stocks are currently on your watchlist...
> 
> ...




Hi,
I haven't checked the charts but if successive tops peak at the same price I normally favour the bears to take over.
RichKid


----------



## krisbarry (22 December 2004)

LVL (formally) MXA
SHN
CUL
JRV


----------



## tech/a (22 December 2004)

Im Interested.

What is it exactly that your watching for? 

Everyone?


----------



## baglimit (22 December 2004)

YOU KNOW WHO I AM WATCHING TECH - lil ol NMS - u keep watching too!!!


----------



## Mofra (23 December 2004)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Im Interested.
> 
> What is it exactly that your watching for?
> 
> Everyone?




If pre-set entry conditions are met perhaps?  A pre set entry price above a support level? A ST pullback on a LT uptrend?


----------



## tech/a (23 December 2004)

Actually I expect each to be "Watching " for something different.

Thought it would be interesting to see a variety of setups that people look for

But I think most thought it was a baited question!!

True I do tend to do that!.

Still anyone like to add to pullbacks,as a setup.


tech


----------



## still_in_school (24 December 2004)

Hi Tech/a,

i do look at pullbacks as an entry, but only as an entry to average up on an open position.

good examples of lately would be WPL - woodside petroleum, typical it bounces a long a trend channel, but also has a pullback around the $20.00 mark, before it continues its uptrend and primary trend.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (24 December 2004)

For now, due to volume and liquidity I only trade and watch the following stocks:
1. AMP
2. BHP
3. CBA
4. LHG
5. NAB
6. NWS
7. RIO
8. TLS

But if I found stocks that I think it's good to trade then I will do as well.
For examples:
1. AGL
2. WPL
3. WOW
4. CSL

I also have my position open on OST, but still not sure how it's going in short term. Any thought on OST and WMR?


----------



## tech/a (24 December 2004)

WMR Id hold with a stop at $6.65.
The gap up was so large the market is taking Stock(nice pun)Actually its accumulating and a good sign is a very slow rise in low volume.Anything above $7.40 is celebration time.(Positive).

OST below


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (24 December 2004)

Your Watchlist:

ADB: $10.35 (21-Dec)

ARP: $3.73 (21-Dec)

ASX: $19.92 (21-Dec)

AVJ: $1.51 (21-Dec)

COH: $24.40 (21-Dec)

CPB: $10.00 (21-Dec)

CSR: $2.65 (21-Dec)

CXP: $5.80 (21-Dec)

FLT: $18.86 (21-Dec)

HIL: $4.25 (21-Dec)

HVN: $3.10 (21-Dec)

NWS: $24.60 (21-Dec)

OMP: $3.60 (21-Dec)

PCG: $0.48 (21-Dec)

PPT: $59.50 (21-Dec)

WOW: $15.08 (21-Dec)

My "WATCHLIST",

TECHA for your definition; my "WISHLIST"   

The Barbarian Investor


----------



## GreatPig (25 December 2004)

I'm currently looking for longer-term buys for investment purposes rather than trading (at the moment I'm buying in an investment trust which I don't want to be classed as a trading business) and, amongst others, am watching the following for a possible entry point:

BLD
CML
MCP
NCM
QBE
RDF
WPL

Woodside is reasonable for my purposes right now, but I primarily haven't bought it yet because my portfolio is already a bit heavy on energy stocks.

Boral I'm watching channel back down to the major trend line and am looking for a significant top-side break from the channel before it hits the main trend. It's already showing signs of doing this, so it could be a buy for me very soon.

Most of the others I'm looking for a return to near the main trend line before buying them. Some are close already, like CML, but I want to wait until they're heading up again in case they just keep on falling through the main trend.

As well as the above stocks, I have a whole lot more I'm watching as well. Some are cheaper, riskier stocks that I would buy in smaller quantities, but for my purposes in this situation, I'm primarily looking for established major up-trends and stocks currently trading close to the trend line (wherever I decide that is).

Cheers,
GP


Note: the above is purely for informational purposes only and should not be construed as any type of advice. I don't currently hold any of the stocks mentioned.


----------



## JetDollars (25 December 2004)

Thanks Tech/a.

Currently still holding WMR Mar'05 $7.25 Call and expecting WMR trading sideway until Mid'Jan'05 where the expectation of the new bid from Xstrata.

I was expecting the good new from OST after the furnish blash in Whyalla, but it does not come through and currenly still holding OST May'05 $2.50 Call.

GreatPig,

I find WPL a good buy and bought WPL Mar'05 Call last week.


----------



## GreatPig (26 December 2004)

JetDollars,

I'm not looking at buying options yet - just shares. I'm going to start buying more in January and may well buy WPL then, provided nothing major happens to it before then.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## still_in_school (26 December 2004)

Hi Jetdollars,

ive sold my position out, on WPL February calls, but the reason being also, ive left my profit now only at risk (profit is still on the table), though, WPL seems to have a pullback, along its uptrend channel around the $20.00 mark, though watch WPL at these levels, (primary trend is still long), if the $20.00 level can be breached, expect some quick short bullish action from WPL.

Cheers,
sis


----------



## JetDollars (26 December 2004)

SIS,

Glad to hear from you, it's been a while. I am sure you are doing well with your options and stocks.

I am still testing my system for consistance profit and adjusting it if I need too and hopefully will come up with a system with consistant profit in the future.


----------



## chicken (31 December 2004)

chicken says check out
OSH...OILSEARCH $1.80
ZFX...Zinifex $2.34     Those are 2 of my watchlist...bpc..burns philp as well at 88c...do your research   chicken :sheep:


----------



## DRUGGIST (3 January 2005)

AWP a great future as a generic medicine manufacturer.

ETC better market penetration for video on demand in hotels

PSD biosilicon, about to be listed on NASDAQ then watch it fly.

BQT the world is going to need biometric technology

MUL because everyone is allowed one mistake that they hang on to for too long. If it comes good then no capital gains tax for me for some time.


Any thoughts?
Druggist


----------



## krisbarry (27 March 2005)

LVL - 100% takeover of Oxford Crest - MID MAY 2005 - BUY NOW!!!!!
RRS - 2ND. Drilling Campaign to start in April 2005 - BUY NOW!!!


----------



## canny (29 March 2005)

Loads on different watchlists - different 'labels' - e.g.industry sectors
but I think the ones to really watch if you like the junior oiler speccies are NEO
OPL
FAR
SUR
NDO

retail
JBH


----------



## moneymajix (11 August 2007)

After NDO copped a speeding ticket yesterday when most stocks were red , 

I would have to say I am looking at NDO!

As well as, their JV partner in the Phillipines, YGL. YGL share price went negative yesterday.


Neither of these stocks seem to get much attention on this forum. 

I'd be interested hear others thoughts.


LOL.


----------



## hangseng (11 August 2007)

Just beginning to update mine, but some really jump out now (with a few of my speccies thrown in). Some I hold (MUN strong hold), the ones in bold are now on my shopping list. I have also placed my personal indicative entry targets on the ones that are now buys for me (some bought).

Note: None of this is a buy recommendation or otherwise, just sharing my live thoughts and actions at present.

No particular order:

*BHP* (gets any lower than $32 and I will pull out all stops)
RIO
*PNA* (target .645 - just missed and looking to enter at the current low of.655)
*TAP* (target 1.87 - Now in)
AED
*CBH* (target .535 - now placing an order at .54)
*PEM* 
*ARQ* (target 1.39 [Now in])
*AAR* (target .079)
CVN
AZS
PEN
EXT
TNC
IIF
*AGS* (target 1.35)
FML
MUN (strong hold)


----------



## TERRAIN (11 August 2007)

I think the blue chips will recover first.

I like BHP 33-35
RIO around 80ish. 
BNB 20-23

Oz is in a resourse boom , and this will continue...

I hold a lot of spec's and think they will take longer than the blue chips.

I hold BCN, AZS, FNT, RSP, ANZ, JML, CUL (free-carry), NWS, RMI, CGF, ANZ.


----------



## gfresh (11 August 2007)

CBH - making profits, fairly reasonable P/E. A junior, but does produce, while still exploring new mines. 

BHP - price is starting to get to the silly point now, great buy for long term at current price

AED - share price punished at the moment, but should run well next 6 months. Oil = money

MMX - may take a while to get going, but next year should see good returns leading up to production

Many others keeping half an eye on I guess..


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 August 2007)

Well this is what I'm watching:

*FAR - *This is a $50 million oil exploration company. 

*1*. They have 8% interest to the highly promising Canning Basin (Valentine) which they are currently drilling as part of a joint venture. The Valentine resource could hold upto 200 million barrels + gas. Considering oil is $70 a barrel,* FAR insterest could be worth around $1.1 billion for the oil alone*

*AND*

*2. *They have 30% interest in an offshore Senegalese 'oilfield' currently drilling as part of a joint venture. This resource could be in excess of 1billion barrels of oil. At $70 a barrel,* FAR insterest could be worth around $21 billion at current prices*


----------



## moneymajix (12 August 2007)

Hi HangS

PNA (target .645 - just missed and looking to enter at the current low of.655)
AAR (target .079)
AZS
MUN (strong hold)


The above stocks seem good, imo.


Pommie
Anything in the Canning basin is hot atm or soon to be (although, EGO has had a good run already).



All my own views.


----------



## hangseng (12 August 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> Well this is what I'm watching:
> 
> *FAR - *This is a $50 million oil exploration company.
> 
> ...




And the reasoning I chose to enter ARQ (39% of Valentine).

At the current sp ARQ is one of the best value stocks on the market now, Representative of the closing trades on Friday willing to take the sp back up to 1.41 and the sell side very, very thin now. ARQ had huge buys going through on Thursday at 1.45 and above.


----------



## Pommiegranite (12 August 2007)

hangseng said:


> And the reasoning I chose to enter ARQ (39% of Valentine).
> 
> At the current sp ARQ is one of the best value stocks on the market now, Representative of the closing trades on Friday willing to take the sp back up to 1.41 and the sell side very, very thin now. ARQ had huge buys going through on Thursday at 1.45 and above.




I've been considering ARQ to for the fact that they have a greater exposure to the Canning Basin than their JV partners. So if Valentine is a miss, at least they can try elsewhere in the Basin.

Also, should CB be a non event, ARQ have their fingers in enought pies to not be overly affected.

The only downside I can think of is that with a MC of almost $500 million, how much SP appreciation can we expect if Valentine is a goer?


----------

